# What is the best age to slaughter?



## pennyspasture

We have a couple nubian does bred to a boer buck and are planning to raise a couple babies up to put in the freezer. Just wondering what is the best age to slaughter? and why?


----------



## Breezy-Trail

*Re: Age to slaughter*

I try to go for the best time of the season...no matter how old.
Between 8-12 months old is good. I usually do them around 9 months old.
You want to do it when you can hang it for about 24 hrs with it being no warmer than 40 or 45 F.
Goat meat doesn't need to be aged but I like to let it hang over night or 24 hrs to make sure all blood has drained before chopping it for the freezer. I did mine late December when it was about 35 out and a little colder at night.
So anywhere from late Nov. to late Dec. is a nice time to butcher. If you are getting kids early...like Feb or march then I would do them before winter (2013)sets in. If kids are coming in April or May I would let them go until early spring when the weather is still cold. They would get bigger and up to age...but more money in hay and grain.


----------



## pennyspasture

*Re: Age to slaughter*

Our does are due in April and May. We are trying to minimize the amount of hay/grain we need to feed. Two years ago we slaughtered a 6mo. old dairy wether and got 10-15lbs of meat. We slaughtered him ourselves, just like we do our deer when my husband gets one. Nice to be able to save on the expense of processing. I am wondering though, how big of a difference should I expect in the amount of meat we will get. Is it worth the extra money you put into feed if you raise a Boer cross to 9 months or is it more economical to just slaugher younger?


----------

